

Ask HN: What do you use for code-search now that Google code-search is defunct? - kal00ma

I haven't found a suitable replacement.  It would be nice to find something that indexed github projects as well.
======
ifrins
You Can still use Code Search to search Google Code repos, Chromium and
Android. <http://code.google.com/codesearch>

------
pbreit
Koders, but it's not great.

